# K 1200 LT radio manual missing



## rflorenz2001 (May 19, 2011)

When I purchased my motorcycle used the previous owner had lost missed placed couldn't find the manual, I figured big deal I'll buy one, no such luck. Does anybody know how to store channels and then recall them.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you saying that you cannot buy a new manual from an authorized BMW motorcycle dealer?


----------

